# can piranhas swim backwards?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well i see my piranha float up and down and seems to be swimming backwards or just flowing with the current. i know that sharks can't swim backwards but can piranhas do it? if so, is this common with other fish also?


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

i know that prety much all ciclids can swim backwards but im not sure about p's
if they could i think it would be their caudal fins that propelled thgem


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yup but not very well. my elong uses his two little fins to move backwards sometimes.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes they can. All the fins assist. Probably not as effeciently as cichlids and some of the others though.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool i'll need to watch my fish for that!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah cichlids has more variable maneuvers than p's.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

interesting! Ill have to watch my P more closely


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, I've seen mine swim backwards (only a few times)


----------

